
The myth of the cheat proof digital exam - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/@haspaker/the-myth-of-the-cheat-proof-digital-exam-dcbafcf62613#.1kuxzgd0q
======
nkrisc
I suspect this has a similar effect as anti-cheat measures in games: it only
becomes more difficult to detect the cheaters as their methods necessarily
become more sophisticated. It's just another arms race.

